# Amf model number



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Trying to identify a amf model blower that is for sale. Model number is 13600500bd. Any help identifying it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We might say the same thing. What is it you're trying to identify ??

Can you post a photo from the ad ?? Any additional info in the ad ??


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

All the ad says is 5hp 26 inch width bucket amf. Good for sniw driveways and walkways. I sent him a message and he came back.with that model number


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/5376859736.html here is the ad


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

AMF was around inthe 70's - 
Like this one I wonder?


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

Wondering if there is somewhere I can do a model search.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

According to this excellent site, support for the AMF snowblowers may be available from Murray, which is part of the Briggs and Stratton Company.

The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

Murray

You may want to check on the model number to make sure it is correct. I tried it on their support page, and nothing came up. That may just mean that it's not in their online system, so you may have to call the company to get help with manuals and parts if needed.


----------



## Jb805 (Dec 6, 2015)

He sent me pics, it's a husky. Same color as my polar bear, the orange with brown. Wants to trade me for my echo back pack blower. I'm not sure though lol


----------

